# Suche ein Bild?!



## schnarnd (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo.Ich suche ein schönes Bild von einer Bühne für private Zwecke.Diese Bühne sollte leer sein.Das Bild möchte ich dann in Photoshop bearbeiten.wäre super wenn mir einer helfen könnte.Hab schon viel gesucht: Google.....
Vielen Dank!


----------



## zirag (15. Februar 2004)

Hi

such doch einfach mal bei  da gibs viele Bilder 
such bei Bildersuche , hab da viele verschiedene Bühnen gefunden 

hier mal ein Beispiel:


----------



## Schnubbel (30. März 2004)

wenn du professionelle Fotos suchst, guck mal bei http://www.zefa.de
Die sind zwar nicht so hochaufgelöst, haben aber kein Wasserzeichen (im Ggs. zu anderen Bildagenturen) ... und für private zwecke merkts ja eh keiner 


Gruß
TiM


----------

